# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  مالمقصود بـ N/A  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المخترع

حينما أريد أن أرى سعر السهم أو العرض والطلب في بعض الأسهم أجد هدا الرمز N/A فماذا تعني 
وشكرا

----------


## aLcOmAnDa

تعني غير متاح  Not Available

----------


## المخترع

طيب لماذا يضعو لنا شركات وحينما نريد أن نرى العرض والطلب لكي نشتري نجدها أنها غير متاحه

----------


## aLcOmAnDa

اخي الكريم المخترع بصراحة انا مش افهم كتير في الاسهم لكن انا اعرف المصطلح وعشان كدا انا قلت معناه لكن بصراحة مش عندي إجابة سؤالك الثاني  واقلك الله أعلم

----------


## المخترع

جزاك الله خير وكثر من أمثالك

----------


## عياد

> طيب لماذا يضعو لنا شركات وحينما نريد أن نرى العرض والطلب لكي نشتري نجدها أنها غير متاحه

 أهلا بك أخي المخترع   
ممكن توضح لي أين تظهر لك NA 
شكرا لك

----------


## المخترع

مثل هذا

----------


## عياد

> مثل هذا

 الصورة التي أرفقتها أخي الكريم  
NA فيها تعني غير متوافر 
وذلك بسبب ان المعروض سهم مايكروسوفت يوم السبت 1 اغسطس والسوق مغلق وبالتالي لاتتوافر عروض وطلبات  
شكرا لك

----------


## المخترع

شكرا للتوضيح أحيانا يكون في أوقات التداول تجد هذا الرمز, يعني حين كنت أبحث عن رمز سهم وجدت الكثير من الرموز وأخدت أحد الرموز لشركة ما وحين أردت أن أرى سعرها وجدت N/A

----------

